# Dioramas.... Mini Art.



## Lucky13 (Dec 9, 2010)

Thought that I posted this question already here, but I can't find it...! 
Anyhoo, is there anyone else that makes buildings like Mini Art for dioramas in 1/35 (and 1/48)...?


----------



## Wurger (Dec 9, 2010)

Jan ...check this as well.

T.M.Diorama 1/35 - TM Diorama 3519 - Ruiny domu II (1/35) - T.M. Diorama
T.M.Diorama 1/35 - TM Diorama 3539 - Stolarnia (1/35) - T.M. Diorama


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 9, 2010)

Thank you very Wojtek, I will do so....


----------



## Wurger (Dec 9, 2010)

Making buildings and ruins from scratch isn't so difficult.


----------



## BikerBabe (Dec 9, 2010)

Wurger said:


> Making buildings and ruins from scratch isn't so difficult.



...just start with a whole building and some bazookas.


----------



## Wurger (Dec 9, 2010)

Ha, ha, ha...Brilliant, Maria. You are right. But I prefer OFAB 250 or OFAB500 to bazookas.


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 9, 2010)

Or C4....


----------



## Wurger (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## BikerBabe (Dec 9, 2010)

Whatever...as long as I get to push the big red "boom!"-button.


----------



## Wurger (Dec 9, 2010)

Oh.. a red boom-button...I see.


----------



## Airframes (Dec 9, 2010)

Don't forget to use the 'P Formula' when calculating the amount of explosive required !


----------



## BikerBabe (Dec 10, 2010)

Airframes said:


> Don't forget to use the 'P Formula' when calculating the amount of explosive required !



Calculating??? 
What the heck is wrong with just unloading the 16-wheeler?


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Dec 10, 2010)

Lucky13 said:


> Thought that I posted this question already here, but I can't find it...!
> Anyhoo, is there anyone else that makes buildings like Mini Art for dioramas in 1/35 (and 1/48)...?



As posted where you lost your question Jan, try this one.

Groundwork Diorama Aids

and dont ask me were I also posted the reply...........


----------



## Airframes (Dec 10, 2010)

You got it Maria - that's pretty close to the 'P' Formula, where 'P' = Plenty!!


----------

